# car travel with your furbaby



## mtenander1 (Aug 12, 2006)

I was interested in knowing how everyone's malt travels when in a car? I used to have a console seat for Millie but just got a new car and not sure if it will work. Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

We recently had a thread on just this subject!!

You'll find lots of different options that people use. I think the Lookout is probably worth the $$, I have a different one, but want to get the Lookout soon. 

Here's the thread:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=31577&hl=


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

for traveling long distances, I put mine in plastic crates. I have one of those HUGE double carseats and it doesn't fit in my car!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> for traveling long distances, I put mine in plastic crates. I have one of those HUGE double carseats and it doesn't fit in my car![/B]



which one do you have?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> for traveling long distances, I put mine in plastic crates. I have one of those HUGE double carseats and it doesn't fit in my car![/B]


LOL! That's b/c you have a small car 

I am wanting to get a new one... someday soon....


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

We have a lookout seat but just ordered the buddy lookout from gwlittle. i think its great!


----------



## mtenander1 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks Mandy! I checked out the link and that was really helpful. The only thing with the lookout is that it looks like it takes up so much space, where would others sit?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=540031
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! So true! Of course when I bought my car, I didn't know I'd need a bigger one for my dogs!!


----------

